# Distance to empty?



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

How does the miles to empty on the DIC correspond to reality?
I ran it down to the low fuel warning last week, came on at 57 miles remaining, filled at 53 miles and it took 11.68 gallons. 
I'm going to have to refill before I get to my hometown today or run it way below 50 miles.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

I've noticed mine varies when I actually ran it low enough to activate the low fuel light. Would say that it seems likely, as your mileage avg changes each tank. Must be close to 1 gal tho.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

On the gen 1s it was closer to 2 gallons you could use from the light.


I wouldn't trust when the pump stops fueling. Different pumps will have more sensitive shut offs than others... Or just flat out give false numbers (not in your favor of course).


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Well, the light came on at 60 miles to empty on the way to work this morning. 
I think it was around 47 miles remaining when I got there. 

This afternoon, I started it up, DIC gave me a low fuel warning, and then I found my distance to empty display had changed to LOW. All the way to my hometown it just said LOW, no countdown to empty. 

All morning my trip miles (reset at last filling) plus remaining miles hovered around 540-543.
I filled up at 523 miles and it took 12.47 gallons to the second shutoff (I pump until it shuts off then I restart. It always shuts off quickly the 2nd time, I never get an extra 1/10th gallon in).

My trip mpg for the tank was 43.7, but my calculated MPG was 41.9.

EDIT: same pump, same filling method used on last Friday's fill and today's fill. I had been getting around 41.5 indicated vs 41.0 actual for less frugal driving in recent weeks, so I was hoping for at least 43mpg on this tank.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> On the gen 1s it was closer to 2 gallons you could use from the light.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't trust when the pump stops fueling. Different pumps will have more sensitive shut offs than others... Or just flat out give false numbers (not in your favor of course).



Pumps here have this on it (Borrowed from Costco). 



> This device dispenses gas solely by volume measured in standard gallons (231 cubic inches). It does not adjust for temperature or other factors which may affect the energy of each gallon dispensed.


Depending on age, temps and whatever blend of additives they used will do it. I try my best to get the same pump each time for each station.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

One would think that distant to empty would vary greatly. Depending on the fuel economy. 
For instance. On a straight road you got 50 miles. Go down hill and you got 100 miles. Go up hill and it's 10 miles. 

I never watched my DIC but i know it changes on my obd2.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

For the 1st and 2nd Gen models as confirmed by a Chevrolet representative, it is approximately 2 Gallons left when the low fuel light comes on.


----------

